# Okra



## Hai (Oct 11, 2019)

Can sulcata eat oakra?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 11, 2019)

From The Tort Table


*Common Name: *Okra (Lady’s Fingers, Ladies Fingers, Bhindi)
*Latin Name:* _Abelmoschus esculentus_
*Family Name: *Malvaceae
The Okra fruits, which are calcium-rich and low in carbohydrates, should be fed only sparingly to tortoises that are a fruit-eating species, because they are fairly high in oxalates. 

The leaves and flowers of Okra are fine to feed in moderation to all species as part of a varied diet.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 17, 2019)

My redfoots and iguanas love okra and I give it to them occasionally.They also get gratered chocho and chocho vine leaves, gratered pumpkin, and pumpkin vine leaves and flowers.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 17, 2019)

Whole okra 'fruit' is an excellent diet item, the seeds become part of the fiber component of the diet, and the mucilage is a great super food. No point in my continual "don't worry about oxalates" campaign, they don't matter in an otherwise good diet.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Oct 19, 2019)

Agreed with Will (Kapidolo) on the oxalates. Don’t overdo it but a good food.

If you have access to the whole plant, even better! My tortoise loves okra leaves and they stand up a bit to hot weather.


----------

